# Waste Systems



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

I bought my Fleetwood in Jan of this year. On bringing it back to sunny Bournemouth I caught one of the rear lockers - the dreaded tail swing - and sealed it closed until I could get round to repairing it.

Now this is done I've found that inside is the waste disposal system with 3 levers for the various tanks leading to one output nozzle. There is then about a 1 foot drop into what I would call a pan (about 2ft by 2ft) with a central hole to discharge into a dump drain on site. Although there is a shower unit connected it seems rather a messy way of disposal as the nozzle and hole are not aligned. Is this normal or should there be a flexi hose attachment so that I can dump straight through the hole?

Sorry if I have'nt explained myself clearly

Ian


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi camperian and welcome to the site

There should be a 3" flexible hose connected to the valve outlet that goes to the drain point on the ground, they come in 10' and 20' lengths.
Try contacting http://www.statesidetuning.co.uk/ and ask Linda for what you need mate, they can supply you with everything you need.

Good luck

Keith


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Lindas a mine of information to do with RVs shes helped me out a few times.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

*Waste Disposal*

Thank you for your prompt response. I'll get onto it today.

Ian


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

Sorry about the dreaded tail swing. Been there, done that, surprisingly expensive to repair. Recommend you buy the heavier duty hose, as the thin ones are likely to develop pinhole leaks. Des


----------

